

Mangoreader-Interactive Story Telling iPad/Android App for Kids - startupdeep
http://mangoreader.com/

======
jaggs83
interesting app... i see a lot of stories and languages... the story writing
seems pretty straight forward. however the UI and experience is not very
intuitive. who is the audience? kids, parents or teachers ?

